
Black Keys Respond to Steve Miller Rant - 6stringmerc
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/black-keys-we-regret-inducting-steve-miller-after-rock-hall-insults-20160413
======
6stringmerc
Auerbach:

> _It 's almost like he doesn't have respect for the younger generations and
> how hard it is in the business today. When he made his first record, he did
> it at Olympic Studios with Glyn Johns. Pat and I made our first record in a
> basement with broken gear._

Ouch. Needless to say, I probably agree with him on this one. He does touch on
the concept of gratitude, which I think is really a good thing in music and
did seem outside of Steve Miller's original rant.

However, on this point:

> _But we were there, unpaid, on our own free will, to come celebrate his
> achievements and spread the joy of rock & roll. To inspire kids to pick up
> guitars. To play music. And it felt like we were doing the opposite._

Maybe, but a reality check is completely appropriate in this environment of
instant gratification. A lot of the music industry seems to prey on people
being naive. Miller's rant definitely did away with some of the artificial
gloss in my opinion.

------
hourislate
The only smart guys were Ozzy, Axel Rose, and the Sex Pistols.

They basically told the RR Hall of Fame to fuck off.

The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is for bands like the Black Keys or Justin
Bieber..Steve Miller should have had enough sense to tell them to eat shit...

